# What do you tell the Anti Freemason?



## VinnyC (Jan 29, 2011)

During table talk, what do you say to an Anti Freemason when he says things about it, such as it's a cult, devil lovers and wants to rule the world, etc...? But yet, he still doesn't know you are or even if you are.


----------



## blackbeard (Jan 29, 2011)

nothing


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 29, 2011)

I have researched Anti-Masonry for two decades. I have attended anti-Masonic conventions in St. Louis and Atlanta. I have written an article for the Scottish Rite Journal, on what I observed at the conventions. These people are convinced that Masonry:

Is a Cult.
Prays to the Devil (Satan)
Is a religion.
Set up the Shriner's hospitals so that Shriners can have access to children for sexual abuse.
Set up the Rainbow Girls, to serve as prostitutes for Shriners
Gets you to heaven
Mixes all religions together
performs animal and human sacrifices in Masonic temples
Baptize each other in Master Mason degree ceremonies
Performs marriages in Masonic temples
Preach each other into the "Celestial lodge"
Is planning to take over the world, and set up a one-world government
Uses masonic charities as a "deception" to cover the true nature of Masonry
and on, and on, and on.

Masonry, traditionally, has "turned the other cheek" to such attacks, and let the idiots who choose to believe this crap, to be happy in their ignorance. 

What can you say to people who believe that Shriners perform sexual acts on crippled children? What can you say to people who say that Masons worship Satan in their lodges? 

People who believe this drivel, are beyond convincing.  Personally, I would like for some of the purveyors of this kind of filth, to be hit with a big lawsuit for defamation of character. We have enough lawyers, in Masonry, who would donate their time, to get a class-action lawsuit underway, and really nail these guys. We could even get the publishers of the books and tracts, to pay triple-damages under the RICO act. 

CLICK HERE ->Objectors


----------



## fairmanjd (Jan 29, 2011)

Gentlemen:
I hope i am not out of place in replying; as I am but a petitioner and not even an EA yet. However, please allow me to humbly submit for your consideration that not defending the fraternity may be doin some harm. When my wife an I were prayerfully considering whether or not I should petition, one thing we talked about was the fact that Masons as a whole do not choose to defend the fraternity from such accusations and that in a way the fraternity is failing to visibly separate itself from that evil that many ignorant people associate with it. 
I think it similar to when you see Muslims as a whole group condemned for the actions of a few radicals who's motivations were based on hate.... not the Quran. 99.99999 percent of Muslims are not terrorists; however, the failure of their congregation as a whole to stand up and publicly condemn those terrorist's actions with a great public voice greatly contributed to their persecution.
As I said, I am but a petitioner at this point; and I apologize if I speak out of turn and in ignorance of something you gentlemen know.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 29, 2011)

You are certainly not out of place at all. The decision to petition Freemasonry, is a serious one, and should be made "prayerfully and carefully". Freemasonry has many traditions and practices, and not all of them make sense to the outsider (not all of them make sense to me, either, and I have been a Mason for 28 years).  Freemasonry traditionally, has ignored accusations of this sort. People who believe this drivel, are beyond convincing, so why try? 

There is no incentive to separate Masonry from "evil", because there is no evil in Freemasonry. And your comparison to the Islamic religion is imprecise. I am in Afghanistan. I have lived in Saudi Arabia, Iraq, and Afghanistan. I have worked with Muslims, and lived under Islamic Sharia law. You are quite correct that the huge majority of Muslims abhor terrorism, and have no connection at all with terrorists. Does the failure of Muslims to more vigorously distance themselves from terrorism, prove harmful? Probably, yes. But most Muslim governments do not permit their citizens, the right of free speech. (Turn on the TV, and see what is happening in Egypt).

The wide majority of Masons, have no idea about what anti-Masons are saying about our Craft. They do not visit the anti-Masonic websites, nor do they go to the anti-Masonic conventions (I have been to two such conventions). When I tell Masons, that some people believe that we worship Satan, and that Shriners (all Shriners are Masons) perform disgusting sexual acts on crippled children in our hospitals, the Masons do not believe me.


----------



## coachn (Jan 29, 2011)

Naysons are collectively either a vice or superfluity or both.  

My experience and the experience of others tells me that there is nothing that any Mason can tell a Nayson.  

There is however a lot that Naysons can tell anyone whom asks.  

If you don't believe me, just ask one.


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 29, 2011)

We are to be a peaceful and quiet subject.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 30, 2011)

I tell them, "You can't prove what you are saying, because it is false, though you will almost certainly try, by citing the usual litany of discredited 'sources'. If you are interested in the truth, that is to say things which are supported by knowable facts, I can share that with you. Otherwise, you will believe what you choose to believe. Actually _knowing _the truth might be better."


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 30, 2011)

Isaiah 32:11 says: Shudder, you complacent ones; Tremble, you overconfident ones!
To this I say, stop allowing the world to look at our fraternity in the manner they do now as evil, yet we should stand United and show thru our Brotherly Love and Compasion, that we are truly a Good and Obedient Body of Believers that shall prevale in our actions....


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 30, 2011)

Not very long ago one explained to my how _EV_iel we were and how I really couldn't know the inside story since I was a _smal time_ mason.  And, of course, that he wasn't trying to offend me, rather to save my very soul.

I asked that he not beat himself up over trying to warn me and, I tried to assure him I only joined the fraternity so I could find my way around Washington, DC.  And Rome, if I get there.
:huh:


----------



## QPZIL (Jan 30, 2011)

For those that are dealing with people who oppose Masonry on a religious basis, give _A Pilgrim's Path_ by John J. Robinson a read. I haven't read it myself, but I've heard it's the best book dealing with arguments from the religious right.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 30, 2011)

There are a number of excellent books. I recommend "Is it true what they say about Freemasonry"? By Arturo De Hoyos, and S. Brent Morris. You can read it online at

CLICK HERE  ->>Is It True What They Say About Freemasonry?

You can also get the book from Amazon.com


----------



## Hndrx (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a topic of interest to me.  I'm due for my EA on the 8th of February.  I have lifelong friends/relatives that oppose Masonry strongly.  I don't believe that I'm going to be able to ignore the issue.


----------



## Nate C. (Jan 31, 2011)

I try to point out that an organization composed of a sizeable representation of our founding fathers (national as well as state) that espouses free thinking and a belief in deity can't possibly live up to all of those conspiracy theories. 

However, some folks just can't be reasoned with. When confronted with an irrational argument, I just decline to engage in the debate...and choose my company more carefully on future occasions.


----------



## JTM (Jan 31, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> nothing


 
or "Goodbye"


----------



## Ashlar (Jan 31, 2011)

It does not matter what you say because most have their minds  made up and it is a waste of breath for the most part  . 

I have seen some anti's who have changed their views on Freemasonry and even went on to become Freemasons themselves , but they are in a small minority .You can give them the books like "A Pilgrims Path" and/or "Is it True...." and they will simply call it  disinformation and/or propaganda . 

BUT , I still do not think we should "sit on our hands" and allow them to propagate the lies and allow those who are on the fence concerning Freemasonry to  only get the anti's side of the story without any debunking of said lies . Our Charge says we are not to *argue* with those......... , I do not consider having a rational discussion as a violation of that Charge . In other words , we are to subdue our passions and not get into a screaming match with an anti , but keep a cool head and combat their lies with TRUTH .


----------



## Rell357 (Jan 31, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> Gentlemen:
> I hope i am not out of place in replying; as I am but a petitioner and not even an EA yet. However, please allow me to humbly submit for your consideration that not defending the fraternity may be doin some harm. When my wife an I were prayerfully considering whether or not I should petition, one thing we talked about was the fact that Masons as a whole do not choose to defend the fraternity from such accusations and that in a way the fraternity is failing to visibly separate itself from that evil that many ignorant people associate with it.
> I think it similar to when you see Muslims as a whole group condemned for the actions of a few radicals who's motivations were based on hate.... not the Quran. 99.99999 percent of Muslims are not terrorists; however, the failure of their congregation as a whole to stand up and publicly condemn those terrorist's actions with a great public voice greatly contributed to their persecution.
> As I said, I am but a petitioner at this point; and I apologize if I speak out of turn and in ignorance of something you gentlemen know.



You make a very valid point, But I think, and maybe some other brothers may agree, the reason for us not actively defending the fraternity is because those who choose to talk negatively about us would of course ask for "proof" that their accusations are false.  And part of providing this "proof" would be to disclose our secrets to those who have not earned the right to our knowledge which we have earned as freemasons.  And you will learn, during your first degree, one of the MOST important lessons about masonry is that you will NOT write, print, paint, stamp, stain, hue, cut, carve, mark, or engrave any of the secrets of freemasonry.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 31, 2011)

I just simply tell them, "That's your opinion based on your choosen relgious beliefs, both which you have a right to have and express thanks to the 'evil' Freemasons."  And then try to leave it at that.  If they try to persist, I add, "I'm sorry, I'm not willing to discuss this any further.  Since I am not Jesus, I so not have the power to make a blindman see."

I had one try to keep arguing after that.  He came back with calling me the blindman, to which I responded, "So you think you are Jesus and can make a blindman see?  That's blastphemy."  It just got worse for him from there.  Some people just don't know how to quit while they are behind.


----------



## coachn (Jan 31, 2011)

Rell357 said:


> ...the reason for us not actively defending the fraternity is because those who choose to talk negatively about us would of course ask for "proof" that their accusations are false. *And part of providing this "proof" would be to disclose our secrets* to those who have not earned the right to our knowledge which we have earned as freemasons. ...


My experience of Naysons and my understanding of them tells me that there exists not one Masonic Secret that could or would ever be considered "proof" of anything to Naysons, other than what they could twist it into to prove *what they have already concluded*.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 31, 2011)

VinnyC said:


> During table talk, what do you say to an Anti Freemason when he says things about it, such as it's a cult, devil lovers and wants to rule the world, etc...? But yet, he still doesn't know you are or even if you are.



The Anti-Mason is a conspiracy nut, and "needs" to be smarter and more informed than those around him to feel significant. Arguing with him is pointless.

Just smile, try not to roll your eyes too much, and see how he reacts if he notices your masonic ring, keychain, etc. :38:


----------



## peace out (Jan 31, 2011)

As an added thought, I quickly find how much respect my family and peers give me when Masonry is questioned.  When they tell me something anti-mason they heard, and I then discredit it, I look for their reaction.  If they trust my point of view, then I know I have their respect and the conversation can continue.  If they won't believe what I say, then there is no point talking with them further about it.  Why argue with the profane?

Note, this really only applies to those you have close relationships with.


----------



## VinnyC (Feb 1, 2011)

I am not a Mason just yet. But there are a few times I lay the subject about Freemasons just to try to start a conversation. There are some that ask if I know anyone and If I am one. I tell them I know a few and that I am not...just yet. Then there are the ones that talk negative about it. Since I am not a Mason, I just let them know that I don't think that it's a cult, illuminati or devil worshipers. I just tell them that the Freemasons that I know of are cool dudes and I respect them. Also that I do not find them to be devilish. I would also get the question by them, why? I tell them that I want to be part of the New World Order in the future when WWIII happens. I get a few chuckles...then the subject changes. LOL.


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 1, 2011)

At one time, I was told a lot of "info" by anti-mason's and didn't have any counter information to compare to.  It took a lot of years for me to realize that original info was incorrect.  In my case, it would have been far more helpful for me if more Mason's had been advocating for the group.  (It took a lot of active research on my part to learn that those original accusations were false.  I started my research because I could never reconcile the anti-claims versus the nature of many men that I knew to be Masons.)


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 1, 2011)

If you really want to get to an Anti-Mason, tell them to prove their claims.  In America, we are innocent until proven guilty.  So tell them until they can offer proof contray to the actions you've witnessed by Masons, as far as you are concerned they are just bearing falsewitness against their neighbor.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 1, 2011)

I always say no matter what you may have read in a Dan Brown novel or seen on the Discovery Channel, Masons do not want to take over the world we just want to make it a better place.


----------



## Hndrx (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> If you really want to get to an Anti-Mason, tell them to prove their claims.  In America, we are innocent until proven guilty.  So tell them until they can offer proof contray to the actions you've witnessed by Masons, as far as you are concerned they are just bearing falsewitness against their neighbor.


 
I'm going to have to remember that one.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 1, 2011)

bgs942 said:


> I always say no matter what you may have read in a Dan Brown novel or seen on the Discovery Channel, Masons do not want to take over the world we just want to make it a better place.



Well there you go. Now, I JUST finished up re-polishing the Cup of Christ and put it next to the Ark of the Covenant. Now what am I supposed to do until the next meeting at Bohemian Grove????


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 1, 2011)

Speaking of Bohemian Grove, who's bringing the marshmellows this year?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> Speaking of Bohemian Grove, who's bringing the marshmallows this year?


 
I am supposed to, but the 12 kegs of Shiner that were ordered are going to take up my entire truck. Do you think that you can pick some up on your way? I have the latest drawings for the next scheme... just look for the Hillbilly's Group!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 1, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> I am supposed to, but the 12 kegs of Shiner that were ordered are going to take up my entire truck. Do you think that you can pick some up on your way? I have the latest drawings for the next scheme... just look for the Hillbilly's Group!



12 kegs?  What about the rest of us?


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Feb 1, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Isaiah 32:11 says: Shudder, you complacent ones; Tremble, you overconfident ones!
> To this I say, stop allowing the world to look at our fraternity in the  manner they do now as evil, yet we should stand United and show thru our  Brotherly Love and Compasion, that we are truly a Good and Obedient  Body of Believers that shall prevale in our actions....


"Prevail"? At what?

I'm  not sure that "obedient believer" is quite the image we want to project  for those who have been convinced that we are the spawn of Satan  himself. Leaning on religion to disabuse another of his religious  beliefs, however misguided, is almost guaranteed to be futile, and may  well reinforce the whole "us vs them" mindset that is the goal of those  who see Freemasonry as a threat.

Not that we need disavow our own  individual beliefs. Far from it, but we should be highlighting the fact  that despite our many different and deeply held beliefs, we have learned  that not only can we respect each other but we can also celebrate and  encourage our Brothers as they follow their respective spiritual paths.  If we're going to bring religion into a discussion with anti-Masons _that_ is the message that the anti-Mason needs to hear.


----------



## Benton (Feb 1, 2011)

It's also interesting when the argument against Freemasonry is that we don't acknowledge any particular belief system as being higher than another, leaving each person to decide their own path. That's a tricky situation, simply because I've heard that criticism as an argument against us, and it's true. (Or ought to be.) Some people do believe it's wrong to belong to an organization that isn't strictly Christian, etc, regardless of how silly that argument is.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> 12 kegs?  What about the rest of us?


 
I was hoping that I was not the only Hillbilly from Texas transporting frosty beverages....


----------



## jwardl (Feb 1, 2011)

Benton said:


> It's also interesting when the argument against Freemasonry is that we don't acknowledge any particular belief system as being higher than another, leaving each person to decide their own path. That's a tricky situation, simply because I've heard that criticism as an argument against us, and it's true. (Or ought to be.) Some people do believe it's wrong to belong to an organization that isn't strictly Christian, etc, regardless of how silly that argument is.



True... that is the view of some. However, it is not our job to proselytize or discuss the pros and cons of one belief system over another. This is not a denial of any faith, rather, it's just not the purpose of our assemblage.


----------



## Benton (Feb 1, 2011)

jwardl said:


> True... that is the view of some. However, it is not our job to proselytize or discuss the pros and cons of one belief system over another. This is not a denial of any faith, rather, it's just not the purpose of our assemblage.



Well, you and I both know this, but there are many non Masons who don't understand, or refuse to understand. I've certainly heard Christians make the claim that because we'll put the Bible on the same alter as other holy books, we are inherently disrespecting Christianity as the one true faith. While I have heard other faiths say this, I'm sure there are those out there of other faiths that would make the same criticism. I'm simply not around them, being in the Bible belt. However, I would there are, in the middle east, Muslims who would take offense to the Bible being on the same station as the Quran. 

And to those people, we will never have a satisfactory answer, as our sheer refusal to elevate one religion over another is offensive. In the states it'll mostly be fundamentalist Christians that make that claim, and I'm sure it'd be other groups elsewhere in the world.


----------



## fairmanjd (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey now...  ;-) ...  I happen to be a fundamentalist Christian. What I would like to know is when and how Masonry became incompatible with Christianity in the eyes of so many. This has to be somewhat modern... at least the current level of hostility must be somewhat modern. I am only 33; and when I was a little one, most of the strong, Christian men I knew had ties to Masonry, KofC, Elks, etc. Unless I'm mistaken, many Baptist ministers were active in the Lodge. Our church (though admittedly one of the few around here that does this) has absolutely no problems with Freemasonry.
Did any of the older members of the forum here notice a sudden increase over the past couple of decades?
As I said, I consider myself a fundamental Christian; however I feel as if that ideal has been hijacked by a very vocal minority that is slowly becoming a majority.


----------



## Benton (Feb 1, 2011)

I suppose it depends on how you define 'fundamentalist'. It can mean a lot of different things to different people, and I apologize if the assumptions placed behind my usage of the word were offensive. No offense was intended.

For the record, I consider myself a non-denominational Christian. I don't feel that there is anything incompatible between Christianity and Freemasonry, in fact I find the two quite linked, despite our nonsectarian stance. But try telling that to my girlfriend's mother. She's definitely of the, "They allow non Christians in, therefore it's a bad organization," mindset, from what I've seen. Wonderful woman, very kind and caring, but boy you can't change her mind on the issue of the Craft. It's made up already, and it's definitely not in the favor of Masons. So when I visit my gf's family, we simply don't talk about it. 

I doubt the hostility is modern. I think the age of technology has simply made communication of these hostilities by a vocal minority easier, and it's easier for that minority to inflate their voice, so to speak. The internet is a powerful tool.


----------



## waylonivie (Feb 1, 2011)

I just smile.

You can answer however you like, but never suffer your zeal for the institution to lead you into argument with those who, through ignorance, may ridicule it.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 1, 2011)

Arguing just makes them think they are correct. Remember you cannot teach an idiot much. It is very difficult to prove they are wrong without having them sit in lodge. 

The most important thing to remember about these people is: You can lead a horse to water, but you can't put a saddle on a duck.


----------



## fairmanjd (Feb 1, 2011)

Certainly no offense taken by me Benton. I'm just curious as to the mindset of some of those who consider themselves fundamental Christian. Before I say what I'm about to, let me preface it by saying that this is not an attempt to proselytize or force my beliefs on others. If any disagree, that's fine; every man has the inherent, earthly right to his own belief in God. As a fundamental Christian, I believe in God; I believe in a divine inspiration and literal interpretAtion of the Holy Bible as his Word; I believe Jesus Christ is his son and was God incarnate; I believe He died, rose again, and is the Way to salvation and the Father.
Now then.... I have yet to be initiated; thus I admit significant ignorance; but nothing credible that I have read of Freemasonry conflicts or goes against any of those principles. And I find it very hard to believe that I will find anything that doesn't square with these beliefs if I am fortunate enough to be initiated due to the number of Christian men I have known who were active Masons. They were/are of a caliber that would not associate themselves with any group or agency that went against Christ.
I know.... I know.... I'm preaching to the choir here(no pun intended). But it's 11:00pm; and I can't sleep... what else have I got to do?


----------



## jwardl (Feb 2, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> Certainly no offense taken by me Benton. I'm just curious as to the mindset of some of those who consider themselves fundamental Christian. Before I say what I'm about to, let me preface it by saying that this is not an attempt to proselytize or force my beliefs on others. If any disagree, that's fine; every man has the inherent, earthly right to his own belief in God. As a fundamental Christian, I believe in God; I believe in a divine inspiration and literal interpretAtion of the Holy Bible as his Word; I believe Jesus Christ is his son and was God incarnate; I believe He died, rose again, and is the Way to salvation and the Father.
> Now then.... I have yet to be initiated; thus I admit significant ignorance; but nothing credible that I have read of Freemasonry conflicts or goes against any of those principles. And I find it very hard to believe that I will find anything that doesn't square with these beliefs if I am fortunate enough to be initiated due to the number of Christian men I have known who were active Masons. They were/are of a caliber that would not associate themselves with any group or agency that went against Christ.
> I know.... I know.... I'm preaching to the choir here(no pun intended). But it's 11:00pm; and I can't sleep... what else have I got to do?


 
You sound like you have a good head on your shoulders, and have a broad idea of what to expect. To clarify, you will find no mention of Christ in lodge -- but this is NOT a denial of Christ as some would see it. Masonry as a fraternity neither endorses nor denies any specific faith, as it is neither our place nor intention to do so. We concern ourselves with being better mortals, improving ourselves and doing good deeds related to this plane of existence, in part by growing our spiritual selves. We are bound by the common elements of our faiths instead of being separated by the differences.

In essence, we only encourage you to go to the airport; which flight you catch is your decision.


----------



## Heirophant (Feb 2, 2011)

Diplomacy Works. Remember to be civil and pleasant. Let him know that those rumours were found to be "FACTUALLY UNTRUE". I recommend you remind him that 90% of information-online concerning our Fraternity is false or twisted.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2011)

Heirophant said:


> Diplomacy Works. Remember to be civil and pleasant. Let him know that those rumours were found to be "FACTUALLY UNTRUE". I recommend you remind him that 90% of information-online concerning our Fraternity is false or twisted.




That's why I get all my information from Wikipedia!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 3, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> What I would like to know is when and how Masonry became incompatible with Christianity in the eyes of so many.



I don't think Masonry became incompatible with Christianity as a few "leaders" in the Christian Community needed the own "adversaries" to "protect" their flock from.  I often hear them using Isaiah 14:12 to damn Masons, and I laugh to myself at how well they personify the King of Babylon from the lesson of that passage.  

Of course I also get a laugh out of the fact, most of these "leaders" also got their Degree of Divinty from a school founded by Masons.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the sources for most anti-Masonic arguments is Leo Taxil's work. The best know debunking of Taxil is Waite's work. It is available in ebook firm at http://www.sacred-texts.com/evil/dwf/index.htm


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 6, 2011)

You should check out this website:

http://www.emfj.org

You will get some laughs.


----------



## Scott J (Jul 16, 2011)

A co-worker was telling me what a bunch of Devil worshipers I had joined and he was affraid for me. For the better part of a half hour he went on with this. Devil worshiping, comparing ourselves to Jesus.... The list goes on and on. Finally at the end I asked him one simple question. Why was I presented with a Holy Bible if we were a bunch of Devil worshipers? Can't wait to hear that answer. 
I told this co-worker that after he did his research, was a little more informed and a little less biased I would be glad to discuss what I could with him. And yes, I did get the "Well, you don't know because you are still a "low level" Mason." "Once you get to the higher levels they will tell you "all the secrets."

Just remember, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It doesn't make it right but it is theirs. Some would rather belive the fairy tale than face the truth.

It's really very simple, *sheep*le will belive anything that sounds plausible that they don't have to research themselves.


----------



## LukeD (Jul 17, 2011)

If I spent my day trying to argue my beliefs and principals, I would get nothing done. Anti Catholic, anti military, anti mason, anti gun, anti you name it.  Unless I believe it is going to be an intelligent conversation or debate, I simply excuse myself, and go on about my business. If there is no mutual respect, 9 times out of 10 they are just trying to get you to loose your cool, and in the end nothing is accomplished.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jul 17, 2011)

Itâ€™s a waste of time trying to prove a negative; one would be better off presenting â€œpositive proofâ€.
It reminds me of the dilemma from pre-law: Do you still beat your wife? The answer given results in a preposterous summation; either Iâ€™m glad to see that you stopped beating your wife, or no, you still beat your wife?

Brother Ed King has made an excellent site   Masonic Info.   dedicated to these type of clowns (as sighted in one of the responses).

But to me this kind of dialogue reminds me of a parable I remember reading somewhere: about casting pearls before swineâ€¦ VBG


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 17, 2011)

There is no convincing these people. I have attended two Anti-Masonic conventions, one in St. Louis, and one in Atlanta. These people propagate all types of bizarre ideas. They said that the Shriners set up the children's hospitals, so that the Shriners could have access to the children for sexual abuse. They said that the Rainbow Girls, serve as prostitutes for the Masons. The Masons want to set up a one-world government. The Masons want to abolish the US economy, and the US Dollar, and set up a one-world currency. The Masons worship the Devil, in their lodge meetings. etc. etc.

Masonry has traditionally declined to respond to these attacks, no matter how weird or absurd. Personally, I would like to see some of these wackos, hit with a libel suit, for publishing these lies. If they could be prosecuted under the federal RICO statutes, they could be liable for triple damages, three times the money they make publishing their tracts, and their videos.

"Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but everyone is not entitled to their own facts" D. Patick Moynihan, former US Ambassador to the United Nations (not a Mason)


----------



## Ceasare (Jul 17, 2011)

Anti-Masonic conventions?  Really?  When and where?


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmmm....didn't know there were anti-masonic conventions...at least not since anti-masons were a political party back in the 1800's....


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 17, 2011)

There are several individual and groups around the USA, which are opposed to Freemasonry. Please see:

http://masonicinfo.com/types.htm

These individuals and groups sometimes meet to discuss their efforts. I attended one of their conferences in St. Louis in 1995, and one in Atlanta in 1996. They have speakers, and sell various audio tapes, videos, and books to each other. 

I wrote an article about their activities for the Scottish Rite Journal in 1995.  Here are some of the web sites, for anti-Masons.

www.emfj.org

http://www.chick.com/information/religions/masonry

http://www.saintsalive.com/resourcelibrary/freemasonry

http://www.chick.com/catalog/books/0193.asp

http://www.authorstream.com/Present...sonry-spiritual-inspirational-ppt-powerpoint/


----------



## Traveling Man (Jul 17, 2011)

Ephesians 5:11.org   is another misguided group.


----------



## chancerobinson (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;RfQzbtAdJsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfQzbtAdJsU[/video]

I have not read Brother Cooper's newest book, but I think his chosen label of Masonophobic is more appropriate than Anti-Mason.
As for my answer to the original question of this post, I agree with the answer as given in the Charge to a new entered apprentice and quoted by others in this forum post "neither are you to suffer your zeal for the institution to lead you into argument with those who, through ignorance, may ridicule it."


----------

